# The return of........



## bobcycles (Oct 28, 2021)

...(now under an alias)   MORTY JOHN????

any thoughts?  
...although I don't recall his pricing being this delusional

The whole sexy Starlet died  😪

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174997355723?campid=5335809022


----------



## biker (Oct 28, 2021)

I think it was Mortijohn. Could be. ebay handle was morti2000jon I believe.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2021)

Anyone know the area to see if it's a close location? 



Located in:
McHenry, Illinois, United States


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2021)

That ID looked familiar so I checked the Members list. So could it be the one and only?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2021)

Pics of parts to archive:






above is buy it now $119 plus shipping...
frame below for $149 plus...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174997529976?campid=5335809022


Fork for $129 plus...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/174997439350?campid=5335809022


"Nice Rack" for $119 plus... https://www.ebay.com/itm/174997441301?campid=5335809022



Fender Set with light!!! $299 plus ... https://www.ebay.com/itm/174997441453?campid=5335809022









List of parts link: https://www.ebay.com/sch/312bikes/m...ampid=5335809022&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
Pics help with disscussion.😊


----------



## stoney (Oct 28, 2021)

Dang, what a great color combo on a pretty lady.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 28, 2021)

what a shame.... look like a nice bike......


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2021)

What a rip off...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 30, 2021)

Such a bummer it’s taken all apart 😢


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2021)

Morti-Butcher!, Telling everyone in his ad what a ass he is, this is the last line of his ad " TAKEN OFF A BEAUTIFUL (NEAR MINT) 1952 SCHWINN 26" x 2.125" STARLET BALLOON TIRE S2 WOMEN'S BICYCLE IN THE AWESOME ORIGINAL 1952 SCHWINN FACTORY COLOR COMBINATION OF: WINDSWEPT GREEN AND LUSCIOUS LAVENDER.", the Cabe will auto edit out if I say what I really think!🤬


----------



## vincev (Nov 10, 2021)

This type of moron is not a bike collector. Only sees a few skimpy dollars.Bike butcher.


----------

